# Where is the Legend for Acronyms for Sig



## silverstar (Dec 22, 2009)

New guy here. I am 35 years out of the loop of the gun world. And it seems much like everything else I have run into about boats, fishing rods, etc. that there is a never ending amount of information to know about everything now days. Seems to be no difference in the gun world. I have been directed to the Sig world via my nephew who is in the military pushing 18 years. By reading many of previous awesome post on this forum my reason for Sig seems wimpy. I told him I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and asked him was there a hand gun more user friendly than others in the impact or recoil arena. I am referring to my wrist joints. His answer was all of his MP’s or almost all chose the Sig, because you are able to keep your weapon mostly on your down range target after each shot due to less up lift. That was spot on for me so unless someone has different experience, I am in the Sig market. All of that said, Sig has so many acronyms I was wondering if there is a legend which explains the method behind Sig’s madness of identification of the many models offered. I am looking for a full size gun and a compact version to carry. I plan on staying with 9mm again leaning to user-friendliness.
Any advise or suggestions welcome.
Michael


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sig probably has more variations of different models than any other maker out there, first thing's first, browse their CATALOG, that will let you see most of the different models out there and _should _explain most of the acronyms.

The models you seem to be interested in are the 226 (full size) and 229 (mid size) and possibly the 239 (mid size, single stack magazine), multiple variations of each are in current production and Sig has something for everyone.

Your "common" acronyms related to Sig are:

DA/SA
DAK
SAO
SRT
This refers to the trigger type(s):

Double Action/Single Action
Double Action Kellerman
Single Action Only
Short Reset Trigger

You can read up on the differing trigger types here: *Trigger Types Defined and Explained. *I will add that the SRT is a traditional Double Action/Single Action that has a shorter reset (the point at which the mechanism is ready to fire again)

Some other terminology is SAS, this refers to *S*ig *A*nti-*S*nag, the SAS models are guns that have been "dehorned' which is a rounding of the corners etc removing the sharper edges.

SCT refers to *S*uper *C*apacity *T*actical, they made some changes to the standard models such as the short reset trigger, extended capacity magazines, differnt sights and some cosmetic changes such as forward cocking serrations.

Regarding the muzzle rise, that's a matter of opinion and will vary from person to person, Sigs have a higher bore axis than some other guns and _to me _have a little more muzzle climb that some different makes and modlels. Bore axis is simply the height of the barrel in relation to the firing hand. A higher bore axis places the muzzle higher above the hand.

Again, as there are so many models, the website and the catalog are probably the best way to go. If you go to a good gun shop, they should have a catalog that you can take home and look over.

I'll work on another post going over most of the models, but it takes some time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*A quick (or not) run down on Sig models.*

To try and make this breif, I'm only going to go over the *current* models of the 229 and *current *guns in production, I'll explain more at the end.

229 Models (Mid-Size, alloy frame*)

P229

This is the standard 229, which has a DA/SA trigger, black Nitron finish and "contrast" sights. The gun has a decocker, smooth front strap, black polymer grips and is available in multiple calibers.

P229 Two-Tone 

Same as above but with a matte stainless slide.

P229 Equinox

This model has been dressed up a bit with a two-tone slide and contrasting small parts, Tru-Glo TFO sights, these are night sights that feature a fiber optic front with tritium instert to offer improved day and night sighting. The rear sight is standard tritiu,. The front strap is serrated, the gun is DA/SA and comes with black, wood grips, and is availale in multiple calibers.

P229 DAK 

Basically the same as the regular P229 but has the DAK (Double Action Kellerman) trigger and a serrated front strap. Note that the DAK does not have a decocker as the hammer is never fully cocked.

P229 Elite 

This is where things start getting different, the 229 Elite is an enhanced p229 offering the short reset trigger, night sights as standard, forward cocking serrations, a checkered front strap, elongated beaver tail frame, rosewood grips, and only comes in 9mm and .40S&W, there are multiple "229 Elite" models, this one is the standard black nitron fishined gun.

P229 Elite Stainless

This model differs from the P229 Elite in that it has a matte stainless finish and the frame is made of stainless steel rather than aluminium. This gun was previoulsy offered in .357 Sig, but it looks like that model was dropped from the current line up.

P229 Platinum Elite

As if they really needed another varient...

The Platinum Elite is a Two-Tone Elite model wiht the aluminium frame and comes with an adjustable rear sight and alumagrips. This gun is available in 9mm and .40S&W

P229 Elite Dark...OK this is getting silly.

The Elite Dark is your Platinum Elite in black, with black Alumagrips and can be had with a threaded barrel (9mm only) the gun is available in 9mm and .40

But WAIT! There's more!

P229 SAS Gen II

P229 SAS Gen II Two-Tone

The SAS gen two is a 229 with the SRT, the anti-snag treatment, night sights, and black polymer grips. The SAS models were originally what come caleed "Tri-Tone" meaning that the frame was black, the slide was matte stainless, and the grips were made of Walnut if I'm not mistaken, and was a DAK. I can't tell if the front strap is checkered or serrated and I'm going to stop listing that as a feature in this post... The P229 SAS Gen II is also available in a two-tone and comes in either 9mm, .40 or .357Sig

P229 Classic 22
This is basically your standard P229 with a .22LR conversion.

\The other models of gun such as the 226, 220, 220 Carry, etc. all come in similar packages plus some different varients. The 220 has some options that are different from all the others, as well does the 226. As the OP is only interested in the 9mm models I'm not going to talk about the 220, 220 SAO, 220 Carry, or 220 Compact.

Sig 226 Models

Regarding the 226, as stated in comes in the same packages as the 229 plus some other variants such as the 226 Combat, Combat TB, Black Water Tactical, Navy, and USPSA.

The 226 Black Water is special run that has some of the features of the Elite/SCT and comes with multiple (4) magazines and "unique" mag well grips and a BlackWater logo.

The Combat and Combat TB are two-tone black over a "flat dark earth" (tacti-cool for tan) colored frame frame and a hard chromed / nitron finished barrel making for sever corrorsion resistance and reduced friction, the front strap is serrated and night sights are standard.

On a side note, if I were looking for a 226, despite the fact I hate tan/olive drab guns, I'd probably spring for this as I am a fan of chromed barrels. The only thing that would have made this better is the SRT, but that can be added later.

The Combat TB has a threded barrel.

The USPA models are speacial runs and have some added bells and whistles such as fiber optic sights, beavertailed frames, SRT triggers and other custom touches.

There are some other models from Sig in 9mm such as the SP2022 and the P250, both are polymer, my experience with them is limited. The 250 is a very unique gun as it is of a modular design with which you can alter both the grip frame and slide assembly with the purchase of different kits.

SilverStar, as you're looking for two guns, this may definitely interest you.










This is the P250 "2 Sum" two guns, one serial number. The firing mechanism is removable and is swapped from gun to gun. The mechanism is what is serialized, not the frames or slides. I haven't shot one, so I can't offer any info on how they shoot, but I'm very intrigued by this set. The guns are DAO, so there's no decocker.

As for the "other" polymer Sig, the 2022...I've never been crazy about it, but there are tons of people that love it.

If you're looking for something "slimmer" there is the Sig 239 which is a single stack, metal framed gun, it also comes in may of the same variations of the 229.

It's a ton of information to take in. I like that Sig has so many different options, but it's waaaayyyy to complicated to explain. I could probably end up writing for three days on them alone. Read over this a couple of times and come back with any other questions. I'll try to answer them without writing another novel.

Also, Sig has some models that are no longer in production, but can still be found from time to time, mainly I'm talking about the 228 and 225 (P6), as I mentioned above, there are previous versions of the SAS, there was also a different version of the 226 Black Water and the 229 and 226 Elites used to be offered in .357 Sig.


----------



## silverstar (Dec 22, 2009)

That is what I needed. I wanted to reply so you know I am working on it. I have read twice and my eyes are bouncing from referring up to your first note. I am going to print it out as I have to hear or read something 7 times to internalize things.
You did an outstanding job of hitting the nail on the head for me. I have hours of internet time and not gained 1/10th the knowledge you have provided. 
Thank you very much and I will ask more when I catch up.
Michael


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

silverstar said:


> Thank you very much and I will ask more when I catch up.
> Michael


You are quite welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice work VAMarine.:smt023

I have the P229 and P239 SAS Gen II in 40S&W. Both are great guns. Recommend, if you have it availble in your area, to rent and test fire the weapons you are thinking about purchasing.

Also for comfort I recommend the Hogue rubberized grips for your wrists. I recently added them to my P229 and they are quite comfortable.


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

The P229 Elite Scorpion comes with the Hogue Extreme G-10 grips already installed. That is the gun I purchased. I am also looking into adding a P239 SAS Gen 2 as well for a carry pistol as it has the same setup and controls as the 229 but should be a lot easier to get out in an emergency situation. The Scorpion will be my at home gun.


----------

